
Climate change could cost younger generations $530 trillion if nothing is done - ramonvillasante
http://www.businessinsider.com/climate-change-will-cost-future-generations-trillions-2017-7
======
technicalbard
This is a ridiculous assessment. What is the cost of adapting to it? If that
is cheaper than avoiding it, let alone fixing it, then it is the better
answer.

